
Linguists Discover Previously Unidentified Language In Malaysia - curtis
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/unknown-language-discovered-malaysia-180968099/?no-ist
======
cyberferret
There is no clarification in the article (unless I missed it) that Jedek is a
derivation, or based on Bahasa Melayu (the Malay language)?

Here is Australia, almost every Aboriginal tribe has their own dialect. Often
times tribes that lived only a few hundred miles apart had their own unique
language. Not surprising that the article mentions there are over 7000
different languages spoken on this planet.

~~~
abrowne
They imply it's in the Austoasiatic language subfamily Aslian¹: "Some of these
words suggested a link with other Aslian languages [...]".

Austoasiatic² is the family that includes Vietnamese and Khmer, but not Malay.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aslian_languages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aslian_languages)

2: AKA Mon-Khmer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austroasiatic_languages](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austroasiatic_languages)

